# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Barriers removed

## andynap

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-to-french-qtr

----------


## stbartshopper

Hopefully the protests are over.

----------

